# cant find any



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

i cant seem to find any white sand i cant find any silica pool filter or even white play sand i have been looking 4 3 days ne help plzzz


----------



## Basolisk (Oct 11, 2007)

Local LFS should have some also try home depot or the other big box building stores. Just stay away from lime stone


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2008)

i tried but they dont have white or they are really expensive on the other forums people say that you can get a 100 pound bag of white silica sand for $10-$20


----------



## Sakura (Sep 7, 2007)

At our Home Depot, the bags of pool filter sand are outdoors with the fish pond forms and supplies. I believe you get a 50 pound bag for around $9. It is the lightest/brightest sand I have found.

For darker sand, check inside in the aisle with the concrete mixes. There is Quikrete (sp?) brand play sand which is EXTREMELY fine and much darker (light brown). That is $3.50 for a 50 pound bag.


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Have you tried contacting a local sandblasting supply store?

Grab the yellow pages and flip to sand blasting supplies then start calling places asking if they have white silica sand.

You can also get white 3m colorquartz it used to be on a sticky in this section but they got rid of the sticky threads. You will have to find a distributor or retailer near you which might be difficult. I am lucky enough to have a distributor about 15 minutes from my house. They have all kinds of different colors and you can mix colors to get different shades/mixes.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

ya and there all like wtf is that stuff


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Where is Antelope?


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

I hate to sound like Mr. Obvious, but have you tried where they sell swimming pools / hot tubs? Usually 2-3 in a major city and 1 in smaller towns. They should stock pool filter sand.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

ya i tried lesies pool supplies srry i miss spelled it but they have brown all brown pfs


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

IrkedCitizen said:


> Where is Antelope?


"location: antelope"

again...where is antelope? where do you live?


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

I'm gonna guess Montana


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2008)

antelope cali


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

Well there is a 3M Colorquartz vendor in Ceres, CA according to the 3M website. That is about an hour and a half south of you on the 99.

Custom Pool Plastering 
5200 Faith Home Rd.
Ceres, CA 95307
(209) 537-6500
Fax (209) 537-6599
[email protected]
Toll Free: 800-348-9570

Tell them you are looking for white 3M colorquartz in either T grade or S grade. T grade is bigger than S grade. Ask them if they have it and how much it is. I wouldn't tell them that you are planning on using it for an aquarium.

I find it strange that you are so close to Sacramento and you cannot find white silica sand. It isn't that hard to find.


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

Palmdale/Lancaster also known as the Ampledope Valley?


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2008)

IrkedCitizen said:


> Well there is a 3M Colorquartz vendor in Ceres, CA according to the 3M website. That is about an hour and a half south of you on the 99.
> 
> Custom Pool Plastering
> 5200 Faith Home Rd.
> ...


i dont know y either but i thank you alot and i mean alot


----------



## IrkedCitizen (Apr 26, 2007)

No worries. That's what I am here for. Call them up and get you some sand!


----------



## Matt54 (Jan 8, 2008)

what did u pay for the 3M...I was quoted $60 for a 50lb pund bag of Black S-grade. either way I am buying it, but I was wondering what the going rate was.


----------

